
Mystery rays traced to giant black hole at galactic centre - kenOfYugen
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/03/milky-way-s-black-hole-may-be-spewing-out-cosmic-rays
======
kenOfYugen
The Nature article:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature17147.html)

~~~
danieltillett
Any reason you didn't link to this?

~~~
kenOfYugen
Because the link I posted provides some less formal intro and commentary, no
other reason.

